# Giant + "Counts as Grimgor" Black Orc Warboss.



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Very nice, clean paint!

Excellent work, I like the Orc armour a lot... only wee comment would be on the blood on the giant's belly. Painting blood is a difficult one and open to tastes, but I'd say that the model doesn't need that blood trail - it's excellent otherwise!

+rep

:grin:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

He's supposed to have a couple of arrows sticking out of him but they keep breaking off.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

You'll be looking for the things that drive you nuts thread lower down the section then!

:wink:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice I love the black Ork. Have some rep :grin:


----------

